# Fluval Maintenance?



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Fluval 403. Yeah, it's old, but it still functions fine. I need to make it last as long as possible, so recently I bought some extra parts for it (new), especially perishable parts like o-rings. My only complaint is that it's really noisy with a clicking and rattling noise (it used to be very quiet before sitting unused for the past 6 years). The impeller is not broken and I've shaken the cannister like crazy, even turning it on its side to get air out. I have a replacement impeller assembly I'm going to install to see if that may get rid of the clicking noise (I hope so).

My main question is, while I'm doing the impeller replacement, should I go ahead and replace the impeller well o-ring and the cannister o-ring since I have them... even IF they show no signs of leakage? Or should I just wait until I see obvious signs that they need replacing?

I know it's not a life or death question, but I'm curious if anyone out there can offer me some helpful tips or advice. (Please don't say, "Just go buy a new cannister filter," because I can't afford it and this one functions fine right now aside from the noise.)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would replace only the impeller. It is the only moving part to cause the clicking. The others, I would wait. Any recommended lube for their o-rings? That might help to keep them flexible and alive for a bit longer. Wipe the junk off them, lube them and treat them gentle would be it for me.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What I like to do is replace one component at a time to see if that eliminates the issue I am having with my canister filter. This gives me the knowledge of what to replace next time there is a similar problem.

If replacing your impeller corrects the problem, then all is good. The next time you do filter maintenance, you can replace the impeller well o-ring & canister o-ring since you already have them. Just save the old parts in case of emergency. Of course, you can just replace the new parts now if you don't feel like waiting until next time or if you aren't really interested in replacing one component at time to determine what the problem was.

Just my two cents.

Dee


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

O rings wear out with exposure . Remove the o-ring and stretch it just a little bit, if it is really flexible it is fine. One way to extend the life on the canister main o-ring that goes around the lid is to move it occasionally, rotate it so the corners are now straight and the straight are now over corners.

One problem with impellers I have seen is ones that are allowed to make noise for a long time can wear out the mounts that hold the o-ring or the housing the impeller sits inside. So even with new impeller and o-ring it still wobbles.


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

So I replaced only the impeller (whole thing), and it made my Fluval 403 silent again. Woohoo!

My next question is (I didn't think it warranted a new thread), considering that my impeller paddle was not broken, would only replacing the ceramic shaft have solved the noise, too? The reason I ask is because I have the original impeller still. It's in working order except there is more wiggle room between the shaft and the bearing. If the shaft is the only part that actually wears away to cause this, I will buy a new ceramic shaft and then will have a spare (quiet) impeller on hand.

--HCubed


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I think it's the other way around. The shaft is very tough, the impeller is what worn out. Anyway, Just replace the whole thing and save yourself the headache. You won't have to worry about it for a very long time.


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, LSBoost.


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

UPDATE: After a day or two with the new impeller, the Fluval 403 has begun to make some rattling noise again. I don't know what else to do to make it quiet. It's disappointing that it's still functioning but is too loud for me to tolerate, but I guess I'll hold on to it as a backup. I bought a Fluval 405 that should be here soon. I just wanted to provide an update for anyone who may be following this and interested.


----------



## iFlapp (Sep 19, 2010)

Well this sucks haha


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

My thoughts exactly, iFlapp. One of the things that helped me justify starting up my aquarium again was that I already have equipment that works, so it wouldn't require much of a cash outlay.

Then I buy spare parts for my Fluval 403, it still makes noise so I have to drop a chunk on a new canister filter, and tonight I realize one of the two sockets in my ancient hood is no longer working. I hope it's just a $1.98 starter that needs to be replaced so I can keep squeaking by with this old T12 Perfecto hood, but if it's not, it may be time to drop cash on a higher efficiency light assembly. UGH.


----------



## walterharris (Sep 19, 2010)

I came across an old man the other day who wanted to sell his fish tank and setup along with his fish because heÃ


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hcubed, is it possible that there may be air being drawn into the canister after it runs for a few days?

Walterharris, if the filter has been sitting unused for a few years, I would suggest replacing the o-rings/seals due to possible deterioration. You can check if the motor works by briefly plugging the cord into a power source, BRIEFLY, to see if the impeller rotates. Please be sure the impeller, shaft, etc. are properly assembled before trying to test it to avoid damaging any parts first.


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

Deeda, I just got the NEW 404 started and shook a little air out. It's been several hours now. The sound it makes is a low hum (which I'm fine with), but it also makes a rattling noise. I expected a quiet hum and NO rattling. The rattling may not be as bad as the 403, but it's there. This is frustrating because I paid for a new canister that rattles almost as bad as my old one that still pumps fine.

I remember after I replaced the impeller in my 403, it seemed silent for an evening or so, then the rattling began again. I have a new O-ring for the 403 but I never replaced it. I guess I figured if it were bad, the canister would leak, but maybe not. I have no idea how air would get into my system. Also, when I vigorously shook and tilted the 403 with the new impeller, it still didn't make the noise go away, which I would've expected if air were the cause of the rattling.

Maybe when I have a chance I'll put the new O-ring on the 403 and test it for noise with water in a bucket or something.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

i have some 304 ,404 405and i have run into the noise prob it all came down to the shaft needed to be replaced, if its old it gives the impelller room to wobble ,i have four of them runing now, do you have sand in the tank,the impeller should fit firmly over the shaft. hope that helps


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

18fisher: When I replaced the old impeller in the 403 with a whole new one, i noticed how much wobble room the old one had on the shaft compared to the new one. I was confident that would fix things. It did for a day or so. The new impeller is still not wobbly after a couple weeks noise use, but something is making the rattling noise. I am curious to try again on a test setup to see if it starts of silent again and then gets noisy. I'm not sure what that will tell me, but it'll tell me something.

In the meantime I can hear the slight rattling of my brand new 405 near my bed. I'm very disappointed about that. I can't really justify the money, but I'm getting very tempted to buy an Eheim 2217 based on so many glowing reports of Eheim being rock solid AND whisper quiet. If there was a way I could only KNOW for sure if the Eheim 2217 made any rattling noise... I just may say goodbye to Fluval and become another Eheim convert.


----------



## SeanPrice (Sep 10, 2010)

Just a quick note Rena Filstar xP series are dead silent & can be had for pretty cheap as I heard they are being discontinued/replaced. I have two xp2s and u can't hear them run even while eight by the tank.

I also have a eheim 2227 I just picked up used we will see his that works


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

i would think something is broke,maybe a tiny bit of something ratteling around some were.because all of mine are very quiet,if you changed both things then i would try shaking just the top of the unit something may have come loose in the top if you havent already then im at a loss,as far as the eheim goes dont know anything about them,i also have xp4 renas 4 of them on my 220 and work great for the money and are very quiet hope that helps ps make sure the shaft is pushed down firmly into the unit,and do you still have the little rubber caps that go on each end of the shaft if not that can make a noise :thumb:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

That's unfortunate.

OH yeah.. did you replace the cover that goes over the impeller? It has a rubber/silicone seal that keeps the "stick" in place. It gets worn over time, I replaced that on my 404 since one of the clips was broken.

I have a 404 (older, used - came from someone with a saltwater tank). Only time it starts making noise is when the intake floats over the bubble-wand; gets air in there.

I have a 305 that works great.

I love Fluval so much I'm getting an FX5 for my 125gal.


----------

